# Recommend my friend a 'nice' folding razor knife.



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

I bought two from Great Neck Sheffield that I really like and have had in service for four+ years. Metal body, EZ razor change (but not flimsy).

And they are in the $8 range.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

What parts exactly do not last? The blades? Does the tool break?

DM


----------



## MooseWoodworks (Dec 30, 2010)

Leah Frances said:


> I bought two from Great Neck Sheffield that I really like and have had in service for four+ years. Metal body, EZ razor change (but not flimsy).
> 
> And they are in the $8 range.


 
That sounds about what he's looking for. The problem with his current one is that it is an old'ish Husky model that he got from Home Depot. He wants to track down where to send it back and try get a free one. I'm trying to convince him to just move on. He'll have to buy a new one to get him by while Husky or Stanley or whoever processes his claim, decides whether or not to send it him a new one, and then wait on it to arrive on a slow boat from China. 

PLUS, at the end of the day, we're talking about a cheap razor knife. But I digress, some heads are too hard to be softened. No matter how hard you try to reason with them.


----------



## MooseWoodworks (Dec 30, 2010)

DangerMouse said:


> What parts exactly do not last? The blades? Does the tool break?
> 
> DM


 
Its a folding Husky model that has a press button blade release for quick blade changes. I think the button to release the blade may be getting bumped while in his pocket, thus loosening the blade, thus the blade comes out when he attempts to cut something. I've tried numerous times to showcase that to him with no success....


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

you can get this from Lowes and it has a life time warranty. I already replaced mine because the belt clip broke, brought it in and had it replaced no questions asked.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I have one of those I got as a Christmas present, I think. (Husky)
I noticed they DID put the release button in a spot your thumb seems to want to be....
I've been cutting carpet and bumped it and the blade drops right out! 
Also, I have to hit the sharpening stone ten times a day while using it though, the blades that came with it don't hold an edge for long. 

DM


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Never used or seen one, but I see that Milwaukee is selling one that looks pretty slick.
http://www.milwaukeetool.com/tools/...ool-choices/fastback-utility-knife/48-22-1901
Let me know how it works out.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

that is the best one I have ever used. To remove the blade, you have to fold it about 45º and then push that little button. Then the blade slides out.
It locks open as well.


The problem I had with a lot of the knives that have that little piece on the back of the blade holder is that when cutting cardboard, it would open that retainer. Then the next thing I saw was the blade stuck in the cardboard as I progressed with the handle in my hand.


----------



## nateshirk (Mar 11, 2011)

I liked the craftsman ones. I just stopped buying them because if I leave it somewhere, it never makes it back to me. I just use the cheapo push out blades at work now. Hmmm, i guess I could get another craftsman for at home. My last 2 even came with mini fold out blades that I can keep on my keychain.


----------



## JCAHILL4 (Nov 3, 2008)

Not to hijack this post; but are the craftsman knives guaranteed for life?

**Answered my own question: yes they are.


----------



## jerzeedivr (Apr 15, 2009)

*Kobolt Razor Knife*

I put mine away. The blade would fall out when I was skinning electric wire. I don't trust it. Cool Looking but thats it. I buy the cheap standard razor knives.


----------



## michaelcherr (Nov 10, 2010)

I bought a Kobalt one returned it for a free new one about 5 times because the screws holding the belt clip stripped out. 
They since changed their design(steel body). It didn't seem to have the same issue, but I lost it.

I now carry a stanley 10-812. It's a slide-out. I like the blade changer better than the other similar knives I've used. The blade never falls out.
Highly reccomend it. Also in the under $10 range.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

tell him to get the milwaukee, i have one and its the only folding knife thats lasted more than a month for me. the belt clip is durable and comfortable. plus the blade change actually works

i had the irwin after 3 weeks i couldnt replace the blade.. the blade release is jammed and wont let go

as for being cheap with knives... tell him to get off his wallet.. im carpenter by trade, utility knives and blades are classified as " consumable" meaning they last as long as they last then buy a new one... i probably buy 2 or 3 knives a year because something breaks on them


----------

